# Ottawa offers DART to Burma while Canadians open wallets



## Nfld Sapper (9 May 2008)

Article Link

Ottawa offers DART to Burma while Canadians open wallets
Last Updated: Thursday, May 8, 2008 | 5:48 PM ET 
CBC News 
Ottawa offered its Disaster Assistance Response Team to Burma late Thursday, as Canadians continued to open up their pocketbooks for victims in the cyclone-ravaged country.

"We are now offering the services of our Disaster Assistance Response Team to help with relief efforts," Foreign Affairs Minister Maxime Bernier said in a statement.

The relief team consists of about 200 soldiers sent to disasters to provide clean drinking water and medical treatment until long-term aid arrives.

Cyclone Nargis came ashore in Burma early Saturday, killing at least 22,980 people, according to the latest death toll published by state media Thursday.

More than 42,119 people are missing by official counts and the United Nations estimates about one million people were made homeless by the storm.

Canada willing to donate more money
Bernier said he spoke with UN Secretary General Ban Ki Moon earlier in the day to reconfirm "Canada's support and willingness to help."

A Canadian advance team has already been sent to assess what kind of support can best be delivered to Burma, officials said.

Canada has already pledged $2 million for relief efforts, with $500,000 of that going to the Red Cross, but a government official confirmed Thursday that Canada will provide additional funds once the scale of the disaster is assessed.

Bernier added that he is "heartened" some UN officials and a relief flight have gained access to the country, but urged the reclusive junta to allow "unhindered" access for humanitarian workers so aid can quickly reach victims.

"The window of opportunity to save lives and alleviate suffering is rapidly closing. We cannot afford to wait any longer," Bernier said in the statement.

While relief agencies have some people on the ground in Burma who are helping give out supplies, many are still waiting for entry visas to be allowed into the country.

Relief workers have warned that time is of the essence for bringing in vital supplies — including food, drinking water, plastic sheets, mosquito nets and water-purification tablets — if a worse humanitarian crisis and higher death toll are to be avoided.

Some aid groups question whether it is worthwhile to send the military response team, saying relief organizations are able to do the job cheaper. There are also concerns about whether the ruling junta will even allow the military unit into the country.

"Given the difficulties in getting humanitarian workers into Myanmar, imagine how difficult it will be to convince the authorities to let in a military unit," Kevin McCort, president and CEO of CARE Canada, told CBC News.

Aid will reach the people, agency says
Meanwhile, Canadian relief agencies were trying to reassure people that their donations would reach those in need, despite concerns about the money ending up in the pockets of officials.

"I can tell you that the assistance and the support from the Canadian public will be reaching the people who really need it," said Charlie Musoka of the Canadian Red Cross, adding that the agency has more than 27,000 volunteers in Burma.

In spite of such concerns, Canadians seemed to be donating generously to support relief efforts for the hundreds of thousands of victims.

"I think people are starting to see the images of devastation through the media and we're seeing an outpouring from Canadians," said Tanya Elliott, a spokeswoman for the Red Cross.

The agency said its online donations from individual donors so far total $156,000. The Ontario government has also donated $100,000 to the agency.

World Vision Canada, which has set a fund-raising target of $1 million, is almost at the halfway point, having received around $470,000 in the three days since it launched its appeal.

The organization is providing 10,000 kilograms of rice and 7,000 litres of water, along with other critical supplies, including sarongs, T-shirts, tarpaulins and blankets.

The Salvation Army in Canada has said it will allocate $50,000 from general funds to support the relief effort and is continuing to receive donations from Canadians.

Sue Rook, a spokesperson for Save the Children, said the Humanitarian Coalition has raised $70,000 since Monday afternoon. The Humanitarian Coalition also includes CARE Canada, Oxfam Canada and Oxfam-Québec.

"It's really picking up," said Rook. "The phones are really starting to ring. It's fantastic."


----------



## Armymedic (9 May 2008)

Hope those rucks are comfy, cause it sound like they'll be sitting on them for quite a while.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 May 2008)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Hope those rucks are comfy, cause it sound like they'll be sitting on them for quite a while.



I agree with that statement, SMMT. 

Junta seizes aid shipments, UN cuts off help
Devastating blow to relief effort as Myanmar gov't stalls vital supplies for millions

Article Link

BANGKOK, Thailand — The UN says it is suspending further aid shipments to Myanmar because it is being seized by the ruling military junta. 

Paul Risley, a spokesman for the World Food Program, says all the food aid and equipment that the agency has managed to get into the country has been confiscated. He says the shipments included more than 34 tonnes of high-energy biscuits for victims of last weekend’s devastating cyclone. 

Risley says it is not clear why the material has been seized. However, he says the WFP “has no choice” but to suspend further aid shipments until the matter is resolved. 

More on article link


----------



## midget-boyd91 (9 May 2008)

So, what options are open with the Junta not allowing aid in?
Sending the aid anyways?
Sending the aid with armed escort?
Sit on our hands while another 20 000 die?

What exactly can the Junta in Burma do to stop the delivery?
Are they threatening to attack/arrest/shoot down any loads coming in without their authorization?


Midget


----------



## George Wallace (9 May 2008)

High Altitude Para Drops of Relief Supplies.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (9 May 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> High Altitude Para Drops of Relief Supplies.



I'm not trying to play devils advocate here, but, after doing a bit of googleing it appears as though the Burmese military has an array of different air-defense weapons. (and if they're not willing to save their own people, it shouldn't be too hard to believe that they'd fire on aid drops)
Like I said, I'm not trying to be an argumentative a$$hole, but this has been bugging the hell out of me since I heard that the Junta was blocking and seizing aid.
It's like the Burmese government knows they can help save the lives of thousands of their own people by letting aid through, but aren't willing to, but just don't care.

Midget


----------



## NL_engineer (9 May 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> So, what options are open with the Junta not allowing aid in?
> Sending the aid anyways?
> Sending the aid with armed escort?
> Sit on our hands while another 20 000 die?
> ...



1. Hard to answer, maybe they don't want international help, as it may appear undermine the leadership of their Government  
2. same thing will happen to it as what happened to the first shipments, or the government may arrest those delivering aid (creating a international standoff)
3. So we start a war?  will that solve anything?
4. looks like thats what we will be doing till the diplomats negotiate an arrangement


----------



## DirtyDog (9 May 2008)

I was on an intial IRU to go but they have since pared down the list who are DAGing as we speak.  I don't see it happening...


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 May 2008)

Just saw on BBC news that relief flights are to resume on Fri/Sat.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 May 2008)

Still pretty limited, though and the local government wants to be in charge of aid distribution which leads me to believe that it still won't get to those who so desperately need it.

UN to resume Burma food flights 

The World Food Programme says it will resume aid flights to Burma on Saturday, despite a row over the local authorities impounding deliveries. 

The government denied confiscating the food, saying it had taken control of the aid to distribute it itself. 

The UN Secretary General Ban Ki-Moon has urged Burma to allow in aid teams "without hindrance" to help the thousands of victims of Cyclone Nargis. 

*The US says Burma will allow one US aircraft to land with aid on Monday.*

More on article link.


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 May 2008)

Limited or not, at least something's being done, sheesh.


----------



## geo (9 May 2008)

Considering the Burmese government is real chummy with the Chinese, I wonder why the UN has not gone thru China to get things done.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 May 2008)

Think they just asked China to step up to the plate there Geo


----------



## Armymedic (9 May 2008)

A few months ago the world was condemning the Myanmar, threatening sanctions etc, for beating protesters and other activities. 

Now the world is trying to pressure the same government into allowing foreigners into their country to distribute aid.

The government of Myanmar will look weak to those whom are against it. There is no way the rulers will allow any westerners, particularly military troops, into their country.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 May 2008)

Burmese generals turn aid into propaganda exercise

Article Link

Burma's military regime has plastered boxes containing international relief supplies with the names of top generals.

State-run television continuously showed images of the country's top generals -- including Senior Gen. Than Shwe, the junta's leader -- handing out boxes at ceremonies.

The junta has so far refused to allow foreign experts to deliver aid to assist their country, ravaged by Cyclone Nardis, saying it will only accept donations and then take responsibility for distribution.

"We have already seen regional commanders putting their names on the side of aid shipments from Asia, saying this was a gift from them and then distributing it in their region," said Mark Farmaner, director of Burma Campaign UK.

"It is not going to areas where it is most in need," he said in London.

More on article link.

I say the DART (and any other aid delivered by military troops) will never be allowed to step foot in the country


----------



## Gimpy (11 May 2008)

Here is an interesting proposal:
Is It Time to Invade Burma?

If the Junta won't allow the needed amount of aid I don't see what other recourse there could be. Should we let hundreds of thousands, possibly millions, die because the government won't allow a steady stream of aid. Interesting proposal nonetheless.


----------



## 1feral1 (11 May 2008)

Seems its always the west that is expected to give out the aid and relief. One minute we are hated, and then only loved when they need us. After they eagerly take our aid, we ae shunned and condemmed, then just like clockwork we will be hated yet again until the next time.

I would like to see Asian countries doing their bit, and more publicity on this.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (11 May 2008)

> I would like to see Asian countries doing their bit, and more publicity on this.



Do you mean like this?

Sporadic aid trickles into Burma
http://www.thaindian.com/newsportal/world-news/sporadic-aid-trickles-into-burma_10047373.html


> London, May 11 (ANI): Aid for Cyclone Nargis survivors in Myanmar is trickling in sporadically, and the United Nations fears that only a quarter of the survivors have received aid so far.
> 
> According to a BBC report, the U.N.’s World Food Programme (WFP) says three plane-loads were flown in on Saturday and appear to have been released for distribution.
> 
> ...



Surayud to fly to Burma to negotiate
Trip aimed at convincing generals to take aid
http://www.bangkokpost.com/News/11May2008_news00.php


> BANGKOK POST AND DPA Sunday May 11, 2008
> 
> Privy Councillor and former prime minister Surayud Chulanont and a six-member entourage will reportedly fly to Burma's new capital Naypyidaw today in an effort to convince the ruling junta to accept humanitarian aid for cyclone victims.
> 
> ...



Foreign aid is beginning to arrive in Burma
http://www.dailymirror.lk/DM_BLOG/Sections/frmNewsDetailView.aspx?ARTID=14088


> *Neighbouring countries and the UN have dispatched planes carrying supplies * - amid complaints that ruling generals are hampering the foreign aid effort.
> 
> The UN has urged the authorities to let foreign aid workers into Burma.
> 
> ...


 
Airlines step up aid effort to Burma
http://www.bangkokpost.com/Business/10May2008_biz28.php


> BOONSONG KOSITCHOTETHANA
> 
> Thailand-based airlines with flights to Burma are extending assistance to the cyclone-ravaged country by donating necessities and ferrying aid from Bangkok as part of their corporate social responsibility (CSR) programmes.
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtyDog (11 May 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I say the DART (and any other aid delivered by military troops) will never be allowed to step foot in the country


I'm on the DART and I really don't expect to go anywhere.  Too bad...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 May 2008)

CTV Newsnet appears to report that DART is a go for deployment to Burma. Can't find anything on CTV.CA


----------



## blacktriangle (11 May 2008)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> I'm on the DART and I really don't expect to go anywhere.  Too bad...



Have fun and don't forget to write!



			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> CTV Newsnet appears to report that DART is a go for deployment to Burma. Can't find anything on CTV.CA


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> CTV Newsnet appears to report that DART is a go for deployment to Burma. Can't find anything on CTV.CA



Can't find any news regarding this.  The latest I found was that the advance team is in Bangkok.

Article Link


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 May 2008)

Yeah that's what I meant  :-[ But if the ADV PARTY is on the ground/near by Burma would the main body be that far behind?


----------



## Armymedic (11 May 2008)

yeah, still at home waiting for word to move.

Even if the recce team were to be allowed in, it still will take them a day to get an AOR, etc. The team could forward deploy (perhaps Thailand) but they'd just be sitting there until the recce finishes up securing the things the team needs before they can move in complete.


----------



## CougarKing (11 May 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> I would like to see Asian countries doing their bit, and more publicity on this.



South Asian countries and Southeast Asian countries have done their bit in other natural calamities; you just don't hear their efforts emphasized that much in the media. Examples include aid from Sri Lanka and Singapore during the Katrina rescue and recovery efforts including some RSAF Chinooks:

http://www.csmonitor.com/2005/0906/p07s01-wogi.html



> Asian countries were kicking in too, led by South Korea, which has pledged $30 million and 40 rescue workers. A fleet of Singaporean Chinook helicopters is already lifting survivors from roofs in New Orleans, and the Thai prime minister said Monday that his offer of 100 doctors and nurses had been accepted.
> 
> Even tiny Sri Lanka, which is still struggling to rebuild after last December's tsunami, has promised $25,000 to the American Red Cross.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Yeah that's what I meant  :-[ But if the ADV PARTY is on the ground/near by Burma would the main body be that far behind?



It's getting the visas that's the problem.

Myanmar Junta Still Blocking Much Cyclone Aid



> The United Nations World Food Program said that only one visa had been approved out of 16 it had requested and the aid group World Vision said it had requested 20 visas but received two.


----------



## DWHilborn (12 May 2008)

So what is the actual situation today? - late Sunday PST.
Sending DART is not the same as high altitude air drops, is it?


----------



## Dog Walker (12 May 2008)

A different mission for DART? ???

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080512/dart_burma_080512/20080512?hub=TopStories





> Group urges Canada to send DART to China
> Updated Mon. May. 12 2008 5:55 PM ET
> CTV.ca News Staff
> A Canadian group is urging the government to send the Disaster Assistance Response Team to China to help earthquake survivors, but the team is still waiting for permission to enter Burma.
> ...


----------



## Armymedic (12 May 2008)

China has 100x the resources that DART has...Canadians actually think this is a specialized aid unit, verses just a hosh-posh of military specialties tossed together.

what an ignorant plead.


----------



## Dog Walker (12 May 2008)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> China has 100x the resources that DART has...Canadians actually think this is a specialized aid unit, verses just a hosh-posh of military specialties tossed together.
> 
> what an ignorant plead.



Agreed!

On the CBS news they said that China has already dispatched 20,000 aid workers to the earthquake area and more are on the way. They have the largest Army in the world, and most likely have a lot more experience in dealing with this scale of disasters. So far China has not asked for any outside help.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 May 2008)

Foot in the door?  Note C-17 ref highlighted....

*Canada to Airlift 2,000 Emergency Shelter Kits to Burma*
CIDA news release, May 13, 2008 18:02 ET
News release

OTTAWA, ONTARIO--(Marketwire - May 13, 2008) - The Honourable Beverley J. Oda, Minister of International Cooperation, the Honourable Maxime Bernier, Minister of Foreign Affairs and the Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence, today announced that the Government of Canada will send 2,000 much needed emergency shelter kits to the devastated Rangoon region on Wednesday, May 14.

"Canada's response to the growing humanitarian crisis in Burma will provide much-needed shelter to up to 10,000 people affected by the disaster," said Minister Oda. "Our Government remains committed to responding to humanitarian crises such as this one created by Cyclone Nargis. Thankfully, Canada has mechanisms in place to effectively and immediately help populations affected by natural disasters. Working with the International Red Cross Movement, all necessary steps have been taken to ensure these will reach families in need."

"Canada remains deeply concerned about the well-being of the people in Burma who are suffering gravely in the aftermath of the cyclone," Minister Bernier said. "We call upon the Burmese government to move rapidly to meet the immediate needs of the affected communities, rather than pushing forward with the upcoming referendum on the constitution. We continue to advocate, both with Burma directly and through diplomatic contacts with other countries in the region and around the world, for full and unhindered access for all humanitarian organizations and aid workers."

*On Wednesday May 14, the shelter kits will be shipped from CFB Trenton to Bangkok via ONE OF the Department of National Defence's FOUR Globemaster C-17 aircraft. *The International Red Cross Movement will then manage the shipment into the Rangoon region and distribute the shelter kits to people in need in the affected areas.

*"By using our C-17, Canada's Government is responding to the humanitarian emergency in Burma with a large shipment of emergency aid supplies," said Minister MacKay. "These supplies will bring much-needed relief to Burma in a timely fashion."*

"Over 27,000 Myanmar Red Cross volunteers have been working around the clock since this disaster struck. Red Cross volunteers will be distributing these relief supplies from the Government of Canada directly to the survivors of Cyclone Nargis,"said Canadian Red Cross Secretary General Conrad Sauve. "Our ongoing relationship with the Government of Canada allows Canadian Red Cross to translate the care and compassion of Canadians into immediate and meaningful help for people affected by disasters around the world."

Canada is monitoring the situation and will continue to respond as the humanitarian crisis in Burma evolves. Canada is working with the United Nations and non-governmental organizations to assess how we may be able to best assist the people of Burma. Core funding provided by Canada to international humanitarian agencies enables these partners to begin assessments and to provide immediate relief in the aftermath of natural disasters.

BACKGROUNDER

An acute need for emergency shelter supplies has been identified in Burma. The International Federation of the Red Cross (IFRC) is coordinating the overall shelter response in Burma and has appealed to donors for the in-kind contribution of 20,000 emergency shelter kits.

The Canadian International Development Agency (CIDA) maintains a stock level of 5,000 of these kits in its emergency stockpile in Mississauga, Ontario. Each shelter kit contains two tarpaulins and a set of basic tools (shovel, rope, hammer, nails, hand saw, etc.). These shelter kits were designed by the International Federation of the Red Cross following extensive consultations with operational humanitarian agencies and building on lessons learned in previous disasters that exposed the limitations of other approaches to disaster sheltering.

*On Wednesday May 14, 40 metric tonnes of emergency relief supplies will be moved from CIDA's emergency stockpile in Mississauga to CFB Trenton. They will then be loaded onto ONE OF THE Canadian military's FOUR C-17 Globemasters for airlift to Bangkok, Thailand where officials from the Canadian Government and the Red Cross Movement will receive them.*

The Red Cross will then take over delivery to Rangoon and onward distribution to beneficiaries in affected areas. The IFRC will closely track the movement of goods, ensuring timely and effective transit through Bangkok and Rangoon.. The Burmese authorities have provided the Red Cross Movement with a satisfactory level of access and operational independence with regards to incoming shipments of emergency relief materials and onward distribution of emergency supplies.

This shipment is part of the initial $2 million commitment Canada made on May 5, 2008 to respond to Tropical Cyclone Nargis. Canada's annual core contributions to key Canadian and international partners are already helping its partners provide relief efforts to the people of Burma. For example, the United Nations Central Emergency Response Fund (CERF) has allocated nearly $20 million in response to this crisis. With a 2008 contribution of $39.4 million, Canada is the CERF's fifth largest donor. Canada is continuing to work closely with trusted partners such as United Nations humanitarian agencies, the Red Cross Movement and experienced non-governmental organizations to determine how Canada's support can best meet the humanitarian needs of the people affected by Cyclone Nargis.

This emergency stockpile is one component of CIDA's Rapid Response Project, a service contract held by the Canadian Red Cross Society, to rapidly deploy Canadian technical expertise and emergency relief supplies, procured according to established international specifications, in response to sudden-onset humanitarian crises. These deployments complement financial contributions made by CIDA to trusted non-government organizations and agencies for humanitarian relief efforts.

Cyclone Nargis struck Burma during the night of May 2, with devastating impact. Accurate information has been difficult to obtain and the full scale of the disaster is not yet known. The UN estimates that up to 100,000 people have died as a result of the storm, and at least 1.5 million people have been severely affected. These numbers are expected to increase once ongoing assessments are made in the following days.

To date, there are no reports of Canadian deaths or injuries as a result of the cyclone. Canadians are advised against non-essential travel to Burma due to extensive damage caused. Canadians in the region can contact Foreign Affairs and International Trade Canada in Ottawa at sos@international.gc.ca or make a collect call to 613-996-8885.

Canadians interested in providing donations in response to Tropical Cyclone Nargis in Burma should consult our information webpage about humanitarian exemptions to Canada's sanctions against Burma. http://geo.international.gc.ca/cip-pic/library/howcanadians-en.aspx.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 May 2008)

Toe in the door is more like it......

It would seem that the government wants to send aid and use the C-17 as well, so this kills two birds with one stone.  Still doesn't mean the DART is any closer to getting into the country.


----------



## Armymedic (13 May 2008)

Something is better than nothing. Kudo's to those depts who got it done.


----------



## aesop081 (13 May 2008)

Why is it that Canadians assume that other countries want/need/will accept our help ?


----------



## DirtyDog (13 May 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Why is it that Canadians assume that other countries want/need/will accept our help ?


Makes them feel special and warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Gimpy (13 May 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Why is it that Canadians assume that other countries want/need/will accept our help ?



Because they do need our help, and I'm positive the Burmese people would also want our help considering that their government is doing dick all for them. Why is it that you think we shouldn't help them, or that they shouldn't want our help?


----------



## aesop081 (13 May 2008)

Gimpy said:
			
		

> Because they do need our help, and I'm positive the Burmese people would also want our help considering that their government is doing dick all for them. Why is it that you think we shouldn't help them, or that they shouldn't want our help?



 :

I mean in general terms.

Take China for example. Some people think we should send the DART to China. Why are Canadians assuming that the PRC needs/wants/will accept our help ?

I never said we shouldnt help Burma, but last time i checked, they are a sovreign country and can tell us to pound salt if they wish ( rightly or wrongly).


----------



## Gimpy (13 May 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :
> 
> I mean in general terms.
> 
> ...



Since when does the Chinese Canadian National Council represent what Canadians think? I haven't seen any other calls for DART to go to China? China doesn't need our help, China has the resources to get through these disasters. Myanmar doesn't. Even if Myanmar is a sovereign country it doesn't make what they are doing any less criminal. There are 1.5 million people without aid getting worse and worse everyday while the Junta processes around 4 visas a day for aid workers. I'd say the people of Myanmar desperately need help from wherever they can get it, and unless the government changes their tune soon something drastic needs to happen.


----------



## aesop081 (13 May 2008)

OK so if they dont change their tune, what do you propose we do ?

Sanctions ?

Invasion ?


----------



## 1feral1 (14 May 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :
> 
> I never said we shouldnt help Burma, but last time i checked, they are a sovreign country and can tell us to pound salt if they wish ( rightly or wrongly).



Exactly, and from what i am hearing on teh news here, the junta is disgusting, including attaching the names ofsome  Generals on to some aid packaging.

What a bunch of mongrels. 

Meanwhile teh innocent suffer. Truly a shame, but there is nothing we can do, and its certainly not worth any military action.


----------



## Gimpy (14 May 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> OK so if they dont change their tune, what do you propose we do ?
> 
> Sanctions ?
> 
> Invasion ?



Sanctions would be counter-productive to what we want to achieve in Myanmar. Hurting the other inhabitants of the country just to pressure the Junta doesn't seem in line with being sympathetic to the plight of those affected by the cyclone. George Wallace suggested High Altitude Para Drops and I think that would be the only feasible thing to try short of a full-scale invasion (I'm certainly not advocating an invasion), which would most likely not pass the Security Council due to China's seat. If the government did fire on the Para Drops it would just increase the tension within the country and there might be a repeat of the anti-government protests on a larger scale and possibly not so non-violent. The people of Myanmar already dislike the Junta as it is and I don't think they would agree with destroying aid packages that would help their countrymen.

But all of this is speculation and there isn't an easy solution. Hopefully the government will start to open their doors, and the latest news is promising so we'll see what happens.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (14 May 2008)

I find it very disheartening that after a such a HUGE natural disaster the Myanmar gov't would not allow other countries to help.  It is mind boggling that they would allow their own countrymen die because, for whatever reason, they don't want help.  It seems very unreasonable and very disappointing, especially when innocent people are dying.  
Hopefully, things will change soon and we will be able to help.


----------



## Yrys (14 May 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Hopefully, things will change soon and we will be able to help.



Well, I'm not hopefull on that. Miracles don't happen that way.But I hope that I'll be proven wrong.



			
				Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Exactly, and from what i am hearing on teh news here, the junta is disgusting, including attaching the names ofsome  Generals on to some aid packaging.



It would not matter that much to me if at least they let in enough help to save their own people.


Add:

Waiting to Save Burma , 18 pictures on the Time


----------



## aesop081 (14 May 2008)

IMHO,

our best bet to help is China and civillian NGOs, not DART.

Myanmar's military leadership is , IMHO, more likely to accept civillian organizations rather than foreign ( specialy western) military forces on its teritory.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 May 2008)

Well not about DART but still part of the Burma Relief.

Media Advisory
Canadian Forces to Transport Emergency Relief Supplies for Burma
MA-08.010 - May 13, 2008

TRENTON, ON – Forty metric tonnes of emergency relief supplies will be loaded onto a CC-177 Globemaster III aircraft at CFB Trenton tomorrow, for delivery to Bangkok, Thailand. This shipment is part of the initial $2 million commitment Canada made on May 5, 2008 to respond to Tropical Cyclone Nargis. 

When: Wednesday, May 14, 2008. Aircraft loading will start at 0800 and aircraft will depart at 1300 hrs Eastern Time. Aircraft loading may only take 1-2 hours. 

Where: CFB Trenton, 2 Air Movement Squadron Passenger Terminal, North off highway #2. 

- 30 -

Note to editors / news directors: Members of the media planning to attend the event may contact 8 Wing PAO for more information. On the day of the event, members of the media are asked to liaise directly with Maj Isabelle Robitaille, Senior 8 Wing PAO, 613-392-2811 ext 4565


----------



## Globesmasher (14 May 2008)

Meanwhile yet another tropical storm is forecast to hit the delta in the next 24 hours.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080513/burma_newstorm_080514/20080514?hub=TopStories


----------



## NL_engineer (14 May 2008)

Gimpy said:
			
		

> Sanctions would be counter-productive to what we want to achieve in Myanmar. Hurting the other inhabitants of the country just to pressure the Junta doesn't seem in line with being sympathetic to the plight of those affected by the cyclone. George Wallace suggested High Altitude Para Drops and I think that would be the only feasible thing to try short of a full-scale invasion (I'm certainly not advocating an invasion), which would most likely not pass the Security Council due to China's seat. If the government did fire on the Para Drops it would just increase the tension within the country and there might be a repeat of the anti-government protests on a larger scale and possibly not so non-violent. The people of Myanmar already dislike the Junta as it is and I don't think they would agree with destroying aid packages that would help their countrymen.
> 
> But all of this is speculation and there isn't an easy solution. Hopefully the government will start to open their doors, and the latest news is promising so we'll see what happens.



They seem to be allowing the US to send in supplies, so thats a start (or maybe the US are just sending it anyway).  

I think a certain US government agency should do something that they haven't done since the Cold war and solve this problem  ;D 



Edited to fix typo


----------



## Gimpy (14 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I think a cretin US  government agency should do something that they haven't done since the Cold war and solve this problem  ;D



I hope that "cretin" is a typo for "certain" otherwise that agency might be paying a classified visit to your house for insulting them.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 May 2008)

Hey, THIS'LL increase donors' confidence in the help being put to good use...

Burma cyclone: Burmese officials selling emergency aid supplies in local marketsBy Alan Brown in Yangonpauk 
Last updated: 7:48 AM BST 13/05/2008

Officials in Burma's cyclone-hit Irrawaddy delta area are appropriating emergency aid supplies and selling them in local markets, it was claimed on Monday. 

Burmese volunteers who are operating their own private aid missions to the area have said that they are having to hide from local apparatchiks in order to prevent them commandeering their aid and selling it on at markets. 

The Telegraph learned of the alleged scam from a Burmese businessman from Rangoon, who was leading one of dozens of private relief missions distributing supplies of rice, biscuits and clothing around the flood-hit delta area on Monday. 

The volunteers had covered the back of their pick up truck with a tarpaulin so that local officials could not see what they were doing. 

"If they see our relief supplies, they will come over and say 'don’t worry, give that to us, we will distribute it for you',” he said. 

"But we know that for every ten sacks of rice we give them, only four will reach the people. 

"The other six will end up being sold by that official on a market in some local town. Rice prices are very high right now and that official will then make a good profit ....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 May 2008)

Canadian shelters headed for Burma arrive in Thailand
Last Updated: Saturday, May 17, 2008 | 4:59 PM ET 
CBC News 
The first Canadian aid shipment to help people in Burma cope with a devastating and deadly cyclone arrived in Thailand on Saturday morning, two weeks after the storm hit.

A military C-17 aircraft containing about 2,000 shelter kits — which include tarps, ropes, hammers, nails and other equipment to construct temporary homes — landed in Bangkok after a flight that began Wednesday at Canadian Forces Base Trenton in eastern Ontario.

The supplies will be transferred onto cargo flights into Burma over the next two days, under the supervision of the International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent.

The Canadian Red Cross said once the smaller shipments reach Rangoon the kits will be distributed by Red Cross volunteers on the ground.

The aid shipment is part of a $2-million Canadian commitment to the relief efforts in Burma.

"It's very rewarding to be able to bring this to people who really need it and hopefully save lives," said Maj. Jeremy Reynolds, a pilot for Canada's Armed Forces.

Despite the two million people in Burma without shelter, most in the low-lying Irrawaddy Delta region, the isolationist junta that controls the country continues to refuse entry to foreign aid workers.

The military regime says Cyclone Nargis left about 78,000 people dead, while the Red Cross says the number is probably 128,000, with many more deaths possible from disease and starvation unless help is provided quickly to survivors.

In an effort to showcase its relief efforts, the junta flew a group of diplomats to Irrawaddy on Saturday, diplomats and UN officials said. It is not clear if the diplomats will be allowed to see anything more than the stage-managed relief camp the junta is expected to put on display.

The diplomats were expected to return to Rangoon later Saturday.

Heavy rains have lashed the delta for the last two days, hampering relief operations. While some aid is getting to the disaster zone, rainy weather and washed-out roads are slowing vehicles.

Lack of clean water will be the "biggest killer" in the Irrawaddy Delta in the coming days, Thomas Gurtner, the head of operations for the International Red Cross, told the Associated Press in Geneva.


----------



## geo (18 May 2008)

Some countries have been critical about the amount of aid Canada has committed itself to providing.

What they don't consider is that the 2 milion was only an initial committment AND until such time as we can see where the money is going to go, it would be silly to committ more.... IMHO


----------



## Globesmasher (19 May 2008)

The Red Cross and CIDA material that is being transported to Thailand by our C-17s is begin handed directly over (through Canada's Ambassador) to the Red Cross.  They will be distributing the material directly to the people who need it through their indigenous network in SE Asia.

The material we deliver does NOT go into the hands of the Burmese Govt.


----------



## geo (19 May 2008)

Agreed Globesmasher....


----------

